

Building a Modern Computer from First Principles - olavk
http://www1.idc.ac.il/tecs/

======
mlinsey
Well, I'm sold. I just ordered the book - would anyone be interested in
forming a study group to work through the suggested course plan together?
Might be more fun that way. Hit me up at the email address in my profile if
you'd be interested.

------
technoguyrob
I also wonder about the physics -> CS part. What about the quantum mechanical
nature of the electromagnetic forces governing electronic components used to
build computers, like transistors? That would really make this complete.

~~~
aswanson
That would also make it a much, much bigger book.

------
sigstoat
i perused this in the library recently. it looked like it would make a nice
freshman course, or material to help folks with a less formal education build
up a nice base for their existing knowledge.

i don't think there is much in it to interest graduates of a decent CS
program, though.

~~~
olavk
I am a self-taught programmer, and the course filled a lot of holes and gave
me a much better understanding of how the different levels work together. For
me it was an eye-opener on par with SICP.

------
pistoriusp
I got my copy a few weeks ago and I must say that the book is well written and
inspiring.

------
pkrumins
There is also a lecture on the same topic.

"From NAND to Tetris in 12 Steps": [http://www.catonmat.net/blog/video-
lecture-from-nand-to-tetr...](http://www.catonmat.net/blog/video-lecture-from-
nand-to-tetris-in-12-steps/)

------
DTrejo
I watched the video associated with the course and it made me giddy. I love to
be able to see the bigger picture and it sounds like this course could help me
do that.

